# Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320



## DeaD-A1m (28. Januar 2012)

*Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

Halli hallo liebe PCGH- Community!
Ich wollte mal fragen, welche Spiele ihr kennt, die auf einem Lenovo S205 mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320 laufen? Da ich in Zukunft einige langweilige Kurse auf der Uni überstehen muss, wollte ich mich mal informieren was es da so gibt. Also ich weiß, dass Sachen wie Mario 2D, CS 2D usw funzen, suche aber etwas andere Spiele. Habe bisher Torchlight (mit Netbook-Modus) und Tropico drauf.

lg

deada1m


----------



## Maxi2202 (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

Hast du es schon mal mit Minecraft probiert?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

Half Life 2,
Halo sowieso ...
COD MW1 und Bioshock vielleicht,
die ersten beiden NFS sollten laufen ...
FarCry1


----------



## micmax (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

Hatte das Asus 1215b u. Quake 4 am Laufen. Ging ganz gut auf mittel, glaub ich. CPU ist halt schwach, GPU ok.


----------



## Milchbubi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

Also ich hab seit letzter Woche das HP DM1 4055sg und ich kann Cod4 wenn ich alles auf Minimum stelle flüssig zocken allerdings kommt es manchmal zu FPS drops

btw. weis einer zufällig ob ich die Leistung der CPU und Graka durch schnelleren Ram  verbessern kann? ich hab im Moment glaub 1066er drin. würde es helfen wenn ich 1333 verbaue?

hat da zufällig irgendjemand infos?

Gruß Milchbubi


----------



## Ahab (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...71-amd-e-350-kleine-spielebenchmarkliste.html

In dem Thread wurden potentielle Kandidaten besprochen und gebencht, da dürfte auch für dich was dabei sein.


----------



## DooNeo (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

Half-Life, Counter-Strike, Mafia, GTA Serie, TrackMania


----------



## L3stat (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Welche Spiele für Netbook mit E-450 und Radeon HD 6320*

Dragon Age sollte mit ein paar Rucklern auch gehen War zumindest auf meinem Lenovo S 205 so.


----------

